# Amp & Processor Rec's for Paradigm Signature



## cguff78 (Oct 30, 2008)

So have had a complete setup for awhile now with Signature S8 and C5 upfront and just got a set of ADP3's for the rear (still on the lookout for a second set to complete the system). Now the bug is going again and i'm looking forward at the next progression in hardware. Currently I'm running an Integra 9.8 preamp, with a 200W per channel ATI for the front and centers and a 150W per channel ATI for the surrounds.

Been looking at moving up the ladder in both processing and also power, but wanted to get some opinions on equipment and how much of a difference it would make over the current equipment. I know it's all suggestive, but interesting on getting some feedback especially if someone owns similar equipment. Been looking into Anthem, McIntosh, and Cary, but will listen to any suggestions.

Just in case any one is wondering I'm running dual custom built JL 13W7 subs running in parallel off a Crown amp for the low end bass in the system.


----------



## cguff78 (Oct 30, 2008)

No one? Well everyone must be out and about finishing their last minute holiday shopping.

Was just eying a Cary 7.250 multi-channel amp, would be perfect for the fronts. Although possibly just a bit too much for the surrounds?


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

What's wrong with your 200W per channel ATI AMP and your pre-amp. You have some awesome power in the ATI's that are very capable in driving your 8's with have a Sensitivity of 92db. Maybe a new pre-amp is what your really after to update..


----------



## cguff78 (Oct 30, 2008)

pxj said:


> What's wrong with your 200W per channel ATI AMP and your pre-amp. You have some awesome power in the ATI's that are very capable in driving your 8's with have a Sensitivity of 92db. Maybe a new pre-amp is what your really after to update..


Nothing per se, just looking for the exact feedback you just gave me on comparing what the improvement (if any) would be for upgrading the equipment. I'm guessing that I will get more of an improvement from a better preamp than from the amps, but that's the kind of feedback i'm looking for thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also check out Cinenova and the Outlaw 7500 for Amplification. As for SSP's, I still think the Onkyo or Integra variant is pretty much impossible to beat. That is the latest Integra 80.3 or if available PR-SC5509.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

I suppose the Anthem statement D2v, P5 and P2 would be very nice, I'm told the Anthem room correction (ARC) works very well.

Alternatively you could consider Emotiva, real value + power.

If you've already set-up, could you please tell me what you finally settled for ? 

It would be nice to know the performance of the S8, C5 and the ADP3s in a 7.1 configuration ?

Also, what sub woofer did you get ? - Sub 1 or 2 ?

Seems like you're going to end up with a very serious set-up - am very interested to know how it sounds.


----------



## cguff78 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the full 7.1 signature setup with the adp3s, s8 and c5 running from ATI amps 200w for fronts and center and 150w for the 4 surrounds. Still have the integra 9.8 preamp. I custom built 2JL W7 subwoofers with a 3000 watt crown amp pushing them, they sound pretty goof but I'm chomping at the bit to try a real dual JL fathom sub to compare. Overall I've been really happy just get to the point where I get bored and want to try new components to compare. I have plenty of volume and use it mostly for movies and playing Xbox and of course sporting events on TV. Let me know if you have any other specific questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

cguff78 said:


> I have the full 7.1 signature setup with the adp3s, s8 and c5 running from ATI amps 200w for fronts and center and 150w for the 4 surrounds. Still have the integra 9.8 preamp. I custom built 2JL W7 subwoofers with a 3000 watt crown amp pushing them, they sound pretty goof but I'm chomping at the bit to try a real dual JL fathom sub to compare. Overall I've been really happy just get to the point where I get bored and want to try new components to compare. I have plenty of volume and use it mostly for movies and playing Xbox and of course sporting events on TV. Let me know if you have any other specific questions I will do my best to answer them.


From what you've explained, it seems you have a fantastic system and one that I have been trying to figure out in terms of performance compared to KEF reference speakers which I have heard. Some questions:-

1.) How does the s8 perform compared to the KEF reference 207/2 or other reputable reference speakers in your view ?

2.) I'm told the c5 is absolutely fantastic as a centre, very forward and clear speech ?

3.) I have never used dipoles but have been told that the adp3 for surrounds sound excellent. The perception that I have built is that it is better to use direct radiators so that sound from each can be localised for enhanced surround experience. However, I spoke to someone who held the same perception and was pleasantly surprised when he adopted the ADP3s. I have always felt that dipoles try and mimic commercial theatres where you have an array of speakers on the sides. I have been under the impression that dipoles diffuse sound more and that lowers the directional sensation. Maybe you could clarify that ?

4.) I have been told that the built in room correction (ARC) and the Sub correction work really well.

5.) Allot of people also say that the signature series (s8, c5) sound very forward and neutral ?

6.) How do the signature series compare to the studio series in terms of 7.1 surround sound ?

I know there are tons of speakers out there but it seems I am developing a keen interest in Paradigm products. There is limited information out there but these speakers are being held in high regard amongst owners and reviewers. The thing is, I have always leaned towards KEF for their good sound and UNI-Q (wide dispersion technology) but in the end what intrigues me is performance. I am not a person who gets biased towards certain brands or gets attached to them. For example, I've been doing a bit of research on processors and amps - there is a whole amp jungle out there but what has stood out for me in terms of value & performance is Emotiva. I feel we're bombarded by so much marketing information all the time and this creates an invisible barrier to the smaller companies and unknown brands that have a truly passionate approach.


----------



## cguff78 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never heard the KEF so I can't do any sort of comparison, I started with the Paradigm Studio reference setup and upgraded to the signature series and I can say that the signature series is a pretty big difference from the studio series. It is much clearer and brighter than the studio. The surrounds I just recently upgraded ans was pleasantly surprised they do a great job off adding added clarity over the monitors i had previously. One thing I do is turn up the surrounds dB level up 1dB higher to add a little extra volume to the rears. I heard some paradigm monitors when I was in my teens and fell in love, my first set was the studios and I've never looked back or had any interest in anything else. They are pretty pricey but i've watched forums, ebay, audiogon and put together a top of the line signature series setup for less than what I would have paid for the fronts retail. Sorry not sure what you mean by sounding very forward and neutral. Early on in my research for amps I came across the ATI's and the price per performance was off the charts so that was the route I went with at the time, I am interested in trying out other amps and pre-amps just to see if I can hear any difference but I'm by no means looking because i'm unsatisfied by what I currently have.


----------

